# help id cory (moved. thanks fishnut2 w/ new pics)



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ok, we picked up two of these corys for our 15 gallon yesterday but we are clueless to what type or corys. can anyone please help identify? srry the pictures are still a bit blurry i dont know whats wrong :?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Either C. cf burgessi, or julli IMO. The coloring in the pic makes it hard to tell.


----------



## go55 (Jan 20, 2005)

They are Reticulated corys. I used to have a pair


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Deffinitely not Reticulated cories.


----------



## go55 (Jan 20, 2005)

I think they are these

http://www.fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/xinguensis.xml


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

they have a spotted tail, all distributed in even lines though. i think they might be the julii corydoras as well Simpte. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

They are definetely NOT Burgessi or Xinguensis. I'd say either Trilineatus or Julii. The pics are too blurry to tell. The differnece between those two (although slight) is that the Trilineatus will have a line pattern (not straight lines) on the head and body...and the Julii will be spotted. Both species have the black on the dorsal fin. The Julii are fairly rare in the hobby (often misidentified)...so my guess would be Trilineatus


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Oops,
Somehow, I missed your last post Fishfreaks. If you are saying spotted; then they are Julii. Try going here for a positive ID: http://www.planetcatfish.com


----------



## p. tang (Feb 5, 2005)

Fishfreak, heres a picture of a trilineatus....it will have the same looking tail usually as a julli...the difference is the pattern on the head.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hey thanks!


----------

